# syslog-ng will nicht laufen, config datei?

## pieter_parker

hallo

hab ein problem mit dem syslog-ng, er will sich nicht starten lassen .. und er ist der meinung es wuerde an der config datei liegen

etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

```

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng: line 25: syslog-ng: command not found

 * Configuration error. Please fix your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf)

```

die config datei sieht so aus, an ihr habe ich per hand nie etwas gemacht oder veraendert

vi /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 2005/05/12 05:46:10 mr_bones_ Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

options {

        chain_hostnames(off);

        sync(0);

        # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

        # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

        # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

        # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

        stats(43200);

};

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

```

wie koennte ich den syslog-ng zum laufen bekommen?

----------

## psyqil

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/syslog-ng: line 25: syslog-ng: command not found
> ```
> ...

 Wie ein Blick in /etc/init.d/syslog-ng zeigt, kommt der Config-Check gar nicht erst zustande.

```
# which syslog-ng

/usr/sbin/syslog-ng
```

Wo ist denn Deiner? Was sagt denn $PATH? Sonst bau ihn nochmal und schau, ob Dir was auffällt.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab ihn neu gebaut..

```

which syslog-ng

/usr/sbin/syslog-ng

```

```

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 * Failed to start syslog-ng

```

aber richtig starten lassen will er sich immer noch nicht..

```

$PATH

-bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

----------

## Fauli

Steht in /var/log/messages ein Grund, warum syslog-ng nicht starten will?

EDIT: Ach nein, vergiss es, dazu muss ja syslog-ng laufen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kann ich rausfinden warum sich syslog nicht starten lassen will?

----------

## aleph-muc

Nur ein Schuß ins Blaue: 

genügend Platz unter /var ist vorhanden?

Gruß

aleph

----------

## pieter_parker

```

df -HT

Filesystem    Type     Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3     ext3     3,7G   2,9G   593M  83% /

udev         tmpfs     127M   320k   127M   1% /dev

/dev/hda1     ext2     104M    13M    87M  13% /boot

none         tmpfs     127M      0   127M   0% /dev/shm

```

in dem pc ist nur 1ne festplatte, und auf der sind noch ueber 500mb frei..

----------

## Knieper

Kannst Du es nicht einfach mal mit /usr/sbin/syslog-ng -dvF oder so per Hand starten?

----------

## pieter_parker

```

/usr/sbin/syslog-ng -dvF

binding fd 3, unixaddr: /dev/log

io.c: listening on fd 3

io.c: Preparing fd 4 for reading

syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

io.c: Preparing fd 5 for writing

Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

io.c: Preparing fd 6 for writing

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

```

irgendetwas stimmt mit dem syslog-ng nicht ....

----------

## ConiKost

Welche CPU hast du? Welche CFLAGS?

Schon mal neukompilieren versucht?

----------

## pieter_parker

den syslog-ng hab ich schon neugebaut.. erfolglos

in /etc/make.conf steht:

CFLAGS="-march=c3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

es ist eine via c3 cpu[/code]

----------

## ConiKost

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> den syslog-ng hab ich schon neugebaut.. erfolglos
> 
> in /etc/make.conf steht:
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=c3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Welchen CHOST?

Und wenn du mal testweise mit CFLAGS="-march=i586 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" baust, hilfts?

----------

## pieter_parker

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

du meinst

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

und dann...?

----------

## ConiKost

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> du meinst
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=i586 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Genau, und dann emerge syslog-ng und schauen obs geht.

----------

## pieter_parker

habe ich in die make.conf in /etc/ geschrieben:

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

dann

emerge -av syslog-ng

gemacht

und danach:

/usr/sbin/syslog-ng -dvF

```

binding fd 3, unixaddr: /dev/log

io.c: listening on fd 3

io.c: Preparing fd 4 for reading

syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

io.c: Preparing fd 5 for writing

Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

io.c: Preparing fd 6 for writing

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

```

aber leider immernoch unveraendert....

----------

## firefly

probier mal nur

```
CFLAGS="-march=i586 -pipe" 
```

oder gar 

```
CFLAGS="-march=i386 -pipe" 
```

----------

## pieter_parker

hab es gleich mit i386 versucht

also in die make.conf in /etc/ habe ich

CFLAGS="-march=i386 -pipe"

geschrieben

dann wie gehabt emerge -av syslog-ng gemacht

und dann

/usr/sbin/syslog-ng -dvF

```

binding fd 3, unixaddr: /dev/log

io.c: listening on fd 3

io.c: Preparing fd 4 for reading

syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

io.c: Preparing fd 5 for writing

Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

io.c: Preparing fd 6 for writing

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

```

ich versteh das nicht.. was passt dem syslog-ng nicht bei mir....

----------

## Knieper

Kannst Du evtl. das Binary ins Netz stellen?

----------

## pieter_parker

du meinst ich soll die datei syslog-ng die in /usr/sbin/ liegt bei z.b. rapidshare.com hochladen?

----------

## ConiKost

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> du meinst ich soll die datei syslog-ng die in /usr/sbin/ liegt bei z.b. rapidshare.com hochladen?

 

Ja.

----------

## pieter_parker

oke

hier ist der link zu meiner syslog-ng datei

http://rapidshare.com/files/33108186/syslog-ng.html

----------

## pieter_parker

was sagt ihr zu der hochgeladenen datei?

----------

## Knieper

Bei mir laeuft die... Wenn ich die Liste der Befehle automat. durchgehe:

```

- add

+ addl

- and

= bswap

- call

- cld

+ cltd

+ cmova

+ cmovbe

+ cmove

+ cmovne

- cmp

- cmpb

# cmpl

- cmpw

+ cwtl

- dec

# decl

- div

+ divl

# fildll

= fistpl

= fldcw

= fldl

= fmulp

= fnstcw

- hlt

+ idivl

- imul

- inc

# incb

# incl

- ja

- jae

- jb

- jbe

- je

- jg

- jge

- jl

- jle

- jmp

- jne

- jns

- js

- lea

= leave

- mov

- movb

+ movl

+ movsbl

+ movsl

+ movswl

- movw

+ movzbl

+ movzwl

- mul

- neg

# negl

= nop

- not

- or

# orl

- pop

- push

+ pushl

= repnz

= repz

- ret

- ror

- sar

= sbb

= seta

= setb

= sete

= setg

= setne

- shl

# shll

- shr

# shrl

- stos

- sub

+ subl

- test

# testb

- xor

```

Ist alles spaetestens in IA-32 enthalten und sollte auch vom C3 beherrscht werden.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, der c3 kann aufjedenfall i386 .. in der ja auch die datei ist

was koennte ich noch versuchen..probieren um rauszufinden warum es bei mir nicht laeuft

----------

## Knieper

Vlt. haengt er ja auch in einer Bibliothek. Bekommst Du zB. mit strace raus, wo er genau stecken bleibt? Ansonsten mit debug-Flag kompilieren und den Debugger anwerfen.

----------

## x-scotland

Hi schaut euch mal den die Config-Datei an ...

```

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

```

entferne, mal das '#' vor der Zeile 

```
#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };
```

, damit sollte der Syslog wieder laufen

MfG

  x-scotland

----------

## musv

```

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

```

 *x-scotland wrote:*   

> entferne, mal das '#' vor der Zeile
> 
> ```
> #destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };
> ```
> ...

 

Dem würde ich mal ohne Test widersprechen.

```

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

```

Hier entscheidest du nur, wohin du das Console-Logging schicken willst (/dev/tty12 oder /dev/console). Bei mir ist das auch per default so eingetragen, wie im Ursprungsposting. Und da läuft es.

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole
> 
> # you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12
> ...

 ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

Bei mir geht es auch prima mit tty12. 

Wenn es an der Config-Datei läge, würde syslog-ng das auch so sagen, sogar mit genaueren Angaben.  Habe neulich mal das Logging komplett neu aufgeteilt, daher weiß ich, wovon ich rede  :Wink:  Woran dein Problem liegt, weiß ich aber leider auch nicht. Ein debug USEFlag gibt es ja leider auch nicht..

Gruß

AROK

----------

